# WTB EoTech or Aimpoint



## fox1371 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone want to get rid of one?  Prefer EoTech because I am most familiar with them, however an Aimpoint would be great as well.  Would buy a brand new one but a little strapped for cash.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mods, got one.  Thread can be killed.


----------

